# Hwy 11 "Loop" - Anyone?



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

Has anyone done the *Highway 11* (Cherokee Foothills National Scenic Drive - whew!) loop? We're thinking of staying overnight after the PCD, then next morning taking US29 to Gaffrey (50 mi), then a long leisurely drive along Hwy 11 from Gaffrey to Westminster (100 mi), then US123 back to the hotel in Greenville (50 mi). A bit of sightseeing that night, then we get an early start back home the next day. If we run into any car problems on the loop, we're still fairly close to the PC/Century BMW for fix-its. Is this a plan?


----------



## Seadawg32 (Jun 27, 2013)

Car problems?? I hope not.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

I live in the area and have made that drive several times; it's a nice drive. I see you are from Alabama and would suggest the following: take highway 11 to US 276 and 276 to Brevard, NC and then up through the Pisgah National Forest to the Blueridge Parkway. Then take the Parkway west and spend the night in one of the mountain communities along the way.

Don't worry about car problems!


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. We might just try your route on a future trip. The new car is the wife's, and I think easy does it this trip.


----------

